# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  Puchasing tickets in Asia

## Asia

Hi everyone,
Just planning a trip to Asia in a bit and was wondering if anyone could advise on purchasing tickets.


The length of my stay is still undetermined (at least 6 mo.), but I know I will be visiting Japan, S.Korea and India.

My question is this: can I just book a one-way ticket to Japan (where I plan to begin), and then play it by ear and purchase tickets to my next destination while there?...and keep going that way...

Or is it necessary to pre-book everything.  I have heard, for example, that some countries don't allow entrance on a one-way ticket, unless you have already arranged how and when you are going to leave.

Anyway, I hope this makes sense.  Any advice is greatly appreciated.
HH

----------


## ankita1234

Book online it saves time and money.

----------


## davidsmith36

The best time to buy all-embracing flights varies badly based on the country of purchase, a new abstraction shows, and Americans may accept some of the best adaptability in planning their trips.

----------

